# Peterborough @ The National Motorhome Show, Peterborough



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The National Motorhome Show, Peterborough in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire starting 14/04/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=802

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

ballymoss has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

vs_Admin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

jetski has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

trevorf has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stevem (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

stevem has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad to see MHF ralliers attending this meeting, as a virgin marshal just go easy on me!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

camperman101 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Numptymum (Oct 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Numptymum has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Buxom has not


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sherry (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

sherry has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Dixi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## daisyduck (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

tonyblake has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

ingram has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tickets paid for arrive on Thursday!
Rick


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tometucker (Jan 18, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

tometucker has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tometucker (Jan 18, 2013)

All paid up & raring to go!


----------



## bernv (May 13, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

bernv has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

MyGalSal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> MyGalSal has just added their name to attend this rally


I have also booked and paid for Show tickets and would like to confirm place.

Sal


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You can confirm yourself.
After booking your place with MHF you should receive an email from
"[email protected]"
Just click on the link in the email to confirm your attendance.


Trevor


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

trevorf said:


> You can confirm yourself.
> After booking your place with MHF you should receive an email from
> "[email protected]"
> Just click on the link in the email to confirm your attendance.
> ...


Thanks Trevor, but I haven't received an email.

Sal


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Sal all confiirmed now thanks


Jacquie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We would go but we have one small problem.


We,ve no motorhome.


If you can guarantee the weather we will sleep on the grass.


Paul.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking closes at *2pm on Wednesday 30th March* and there are still quite a lot of you unconfirmed

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

trevorf said:


> You can confirm yourself.
> After booking your place with MHF you should receive an email from
> "[email protected]"
> Just click on the link in the email to confirm your attendance.
> ...


Many of us no longer get the email. It has been that way for a few years now. nobody seems to know why - it appears beyond the site owners to give an explanation in plain English as to why this is and what you would need to do to rectify it.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Can we be confirmed for the show please? We do not receive the email to let us do this. If it comes from that address that Trevor listed then it could have gone straight into the spam shredder, I guess we will never know.

Colin & Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Booking for Peterborough closes at 2pm TOMORROW 30.03.16 folks if you haven't booked you better be quick

Jacquie
*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED

You can still pay on the gate but will not be allowed to park with Motorhomefacts you will be in General Camping

Jacquie
*


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is the site plan for Peterborough


----------



## sherry (May 1, 2005)

*Peterborough Show*

Can confirm we will be at the show. Having a bit of trouble updating the attendees list.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

This is the list of attendees I have received from Warners, if you are not on the list then you will be in general camping, of course you are welcome to visit the facts site


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone had their show tickets yet?

Peter.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Had ours for over two weeks now


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have had tickets for a week or so. Meantime, weather forecast for next weekend is rubbish 😡

Sal


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Tickets came yesterday thanks :grin2:

Peter.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

If I am right, I think we have been pitched on the soft ground further down from our usual spot. That will make for interesting fun when we want to leave.....glad they have a tractor available as we will need it. The forecast is likely to make it worse! 

Sundial


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

If you need to contact me: Mob: 07709 615977


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

We have been moved further north than on the map to the far end of the under development area, ground a bit wet in places and I could do with a chainsaw to remove a few tree's but we should be OK.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for heads-up. See you tomorrow. Guess we'll need to get the bread boards out. 😒

Sal


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well thats another Peterborough show over. Arrived with beautiful weather on the Thursday but it all went downhill after that. Lots of rain Friday and Saturday meant that tractors were busy towing lots of vans on and off. Managed to complete our main mission of purchasing a kettle and new tyre covers. Good weather on Sunday meant much increrased numbers around the show and food vendors.
MHF rally numbers way down on what they used to be but those still left are a wonderful friendly bunch - great to meet up with friends again.
Many thanks to Barry who managed his first rally as marshal admirably. Afraid due to other commitments that will be our only show rally this year but hope to see you all again next year.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Barry! What a varied weekend weather wise! We needed a rest and the weather at least made us stay indoors Friday & Saturday! 

Glorious sunset on Sunday...........here's to the next time! 

Sundial
Terry & Jean


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Barry. 
It was a tonic to see you kept smiling even though surrounded by water and mud.

Steve & Jo


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Got away OK this morning after a good weekend, despite the weather trying to spoil it. There were a huge amount of vans waiting to be towed out, I expect some are still waiting now!

Well done to Barry on his first marshalling experience, considering the conditions he did a good job. As already mentioned, the numbers were down on previous years, but a good mix of old and new members.

Let's hope the weather is better for the Norfolk show, where we are having our first shot at marshalling a MHF rally. We hope there will be a good turn out, looking forward to seeing you there.

Colin and Sara


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Barry for a difficult job well done. Not easy being Rally Marshall in the weather conditions we experienced this weekend. We appreciate your help. Didn't get to see you much, or anyone else really, due to ah hem 'inclement weather'. It was rubbish really and such a shame because forecast for this week is so much better. Anyhow, we got off OK this morning, stopping over at Brownhills tonight on our way back to Scotland. Guess it will give us an opportunity to wash all the mud off our wheels. See what you missed all you guys who didn't come to the show! 😉

Sal


----------

